# Spur Report



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Put the spread out just south of the spur after seeing some tuna coming out of the water. No dice. Pressed further South and the port rigger popped around 9:30 but the unidentified fish didn't find the hook. While dropping it back hoping the fish would eat again the starboard rigger popped with the same result. The water was cobalt and clear and the seas were virtually flat but we couldn't buy another bite for the rest of the day. Heard someone on the radio talking about a 30yd wide rip but we never found it. Although we didn't catch any fish it was a great day on the water with friends.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sweet


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the report, appreciated...


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. Damn on no fish.
Whyme


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice report. Purrty water


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Gotta get out there !!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to hang in there, bummer no fishie's.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like you had a ****** zipping around your spread...


----------

